# New Tail Lights?



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Found them on eBay

Doesn't look like they'd fit. Also, why is it 95-98?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that looks good. if you mount them, mind sharing some pics? i mean, it's your typical civic setup, but i do hate that amber crap.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

damn, first hendrix, now tom in my section. I dont know if i can handle all these OT junkies. 


They look like they should fit... If you decide to get them, let me know if you need help.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im the most anti-altezza you can get, but those lights dont look half bad


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

To me they don't look like they will fit. Besides tho' they look nice, the rear reflector light will pull attention away from them. Unless you paint the rear reflector, or get thet se-l one.
95-98 is still a b14 95-99.. I noticed this to, as many products do not include the 99. I never figured it out, but didn't care. I do have a 99'


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

looking like they'll fit, and actually fitting is two totally different things.

They're kinda cool....and better then altezza's, but to civic looking for me.

I wouldnt get them....but if you do, let us know how they turn out.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

IMHO it looks like the outer lights from a 200sx. Maybe dude got the 95-98 part right but got the model wrong. Regardless... they look decent.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

thecolonelcm said:


> IMHO it looks like the outer lights from a 200sx. Maybe dude got the 95-98 part right but got the model wrong. Regardless... they look decent.


and if they're for the 200, i'm jumping in.


----------



## Jersey Devil (Sep 30, 2005)

I wish I could find a pair of Altezza taillights SO bad for my 97 200sx. That's practically the only diff. between the Sentra of the same year are the tail lights, and that's the one aftermarket they don't make. Do such a thing even exist? Maybe a custom set?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

a company around me sells those lights for a sentra, i dont want to buy them because they most likely wont fit. they would also look good only if you painted your reflector, or if you had the se-l bar. i might buy them. what i am going to do is buy some altezzas, and then black them out with some tint, and black out the trunk bar. i just want to do this because i like how the lights are circle, and the turn signals are red. this is a little different.


----------



## daveswiss01 (Nov 5, 2004)

They won't fit any US B14s, they only fit sunnys. Some ebay seller tried to sell them for 200sx's a while back. 
enjoy


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

daveswiss01 said:


> They won't fit any US B14s, they only fit sunnys. Some ebay seller tried to sell them for 200sx's a while back.
> enjoy


yeah, thats what I thought too. 

I don't see how people are saying that they look like they'll fit. The sentra tails are skinny and long.


----------

